# how do you fix dents from leather seats??



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

i would think you could steam them with an iron. i know leather shrinks when you steam it so that may do the trick.


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)




----------

